# Alternatives to Tricep Extension



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Is there anything I can do instead of tricep extensions?

I'm really not keen on them.

I currently do:

Tricep Dips

Tricep Extensions

Tricep Pull Down


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

skull crushers .

or if your feeling strong tricep kickbacks


----------



## theBEAST2002 (Oct 16, 2011)

are you doing them on the cables crossover or with a dumb bell ?


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

theBEAST2002 said:


> are you doing them on the cables crossover or with a dumb bell ?


With a dumb bell, I didn't know they were possible with the cables crossover, I may switch over to the machine.


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Close grip Bench press, not a replacement as such, but a much more superior exercise for triceps.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Tombo, why aren't you keen on Tri extensions?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

theres only so many movements u can use, the rest is modifying the range, rep speed etc to suit u and where u can feel it, which takes time and experience.


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i do skull crushers 3 sets 12 reps

then closge grip bench press folowed by 1 arm pressdowns


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

close grip decline bench press with a swiss bar (if you have one) is the favourite tricep/chest bulker at the gym, for massive pump we do a tri set with gym rings and bands


----------



## Natural-Chris (Oct 6, 2011)

firstly tombo never swap to a machine over freeweight,but theres not much else you can change too,get some decent push downs in the mix!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Tried skull crushers on an inclined bench?

Reverse grip bench press?

Weighted dips?


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

Sub-Zero said:


> Close grip Bench press, not a replacement as such, but a much more superior exercise for triceps.


Cheers, I think I'm probably gonna incororate that into my routine.



adsdj said:


> Tombo, why aren't you keen on Tri extensions?


I don't want the weight near my head in case I drop it, also my form isn't great and I generally don't enjoy doing it.



NSGym said:


> close grip decline bench press with a swiss bar (if you have one) is the favourite tricep/chest bulker at the gym, for massive pump we do a tri set with gym rings and bands


I'm not sure if my gym has a swiss bar but I'll have a look when I'm doing tris.



GreedyBen said:


> Tried skull crushers on an inclined bench?
> 
> Reverse grip bench press?
> 
> Weighted dips?


Cheers I could try weighted dips.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

I like skull crushers using the cable tower, works really well for me and keep tension on the muscle all the way through the ROM. But as said above, experiment with rep range, tempo etc and you'll find a sweet spot somewhere. Failing that ask one of the ladies in the gym to show you how to do kickbacks....


----------



## UKBenC (May 23, 2011)

Sub-Zero said:


> Close grip Bench press, not a replacement as such, but a much more superior exercise for triceps.


X2

I also like the V-Bar pushdown


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

BigBennyM said:


> I like skull crushers using the cable tower, works really well for me and keep tension on the muscle all the way through the ROM. But as said above, experiment with rep range, tempo etc and you'll find a sweet spot somewhere. Failing that ask one of the ladies in the gym to show you how to do kickbacks....


I can do kickbacks but I was advised to swap them for dips.


----------



## NSGym (Aug 23, 2011)

Tombo said:


> Cheers, I think I'm probably gonna incororate that into my routine.
> 
> I don't want the weight near my head in case I drop it, also my form isn't great and I generally don't enjoy doing it.
> 
> ...


use an EZ bar if no swiss bar available

.


----------



## Tombo (Feb 21, 2009)

NSGym said:


> use an EZ bar if no swiss bar available
> 
> .


Cheers, the gym definitely has an EZ bar I can use.


----------



## 0000_soldier (Aug 9, 2011)

you can do close grip bench press, does tri's but it is also compound.


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Tri extensions are fine, just don't lift more weight than you can comfortably handle, and make sure you get a grip round the bar as well as the plate and keep tight throughout the movement.


----------



## Barbell mafia (Jan 28, 2011)

close grip bench but lower the bar towards ur neck so ur hitting ur triceps more than ur chest and front delts! You might need to lower the weight and have a spotter incase u get choked out by the bar!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Decline db extensions is another one to try aswell.


----------

